# The new LACO Vintage line



## sci

Since some one month I saw LACO Vintage prototypes and was patiently waiting to buy one. In one moment my patience was over and I wento to Münster, but finally Vintage is here:


----------



## Uwe W.

Maybe you left out two of the best features of the new Vintage line? First, they use ACRYLIC crystals -p) and this:










How cool is it that Laco are using their old logo on these models? I've been after a Junghans Bauhaus/Max Bill for a long time, but this one checks off all the same boxes for me. It will be a tough choice between the two. :think:

Another interesting feature that I just noticed is the use of quick release straps, something I wish was more commonly used.

Here's the one I'd be after:


----------



## LH2

I'm right there with you Uwe! I'm looking at the 38mm silver model now. What a great looking watch. Classy but casual. Is that Miyota a well regarded movement?


----------



## DCOmegafan

LH2 said:


> I'm right there with you Uwe! I'm looking at the 38mm silver model now. What a great looking watch. Classy but casual. Is that Miyota a well regarded movement?


From what I've read, the miyota is well regarded. It will never appeal to those who worry about whether their movement is élaborée, but the rest of us will be quite pleased.


----------



## brummyjon

These are really stunning. I have a Max Bill Handwinder, but I would love one of these to go alongside it!


----------



## Uwe W.

brummyjon said:


> These are really stunning. I have a Max Bill Handwinder, but I would love one of these to go alongside it!


Clearly you have great taste when it comes to watches sir. And thanks for reviving this thread; I've bumped the Laco Vintage (861781) closer to the top of my wish list.


----------



## ar10

Perfect size, great movement, timeless (pardon the pun) design, but why they opted for silver hands on this one is beyond me. In the picture with the watch on the newspaper, the minutes hand is barely discernible, fading against the silvery background. In my opinion, if it takes any longer than a fraction of a second to read the time, then the functionality of the watch leaves something to be desired. A high contrast between the hands and the dial is a prerequisite for me, and that's the reason why my Laco Marine quickly became one of the watches I really enjoy to wear. I guess that during the product development process they made two samples, one with silver hands and one with black, and they placed them side by side one a table. For some reason I cannot comprehend, the one with the silver hands won the competition...


----------



## Uwe W.

ar10 said:


> I guess that during the product development process they made two samples, one with silver hands and one with black, and they placed them side by side one a table. For some reason I cannot comprehend, the one with the silver hands won the competition...


You make a valid point, but high-definition legibility isn't always the sole criteria for a successful watch design. Some watches are designed for aesthetic beauty and in those cases basic practicality sometimes has to take the back seat.

It is up to each individual watch buyer to decide how a particular watch's design measures against his personal priorities. Those priorities can vary greatly from person to person, which is why companies such as Laco offer a diverse collection for its customers to choose from. There is, as it's said, something for everyone to choose from.

If I bought this particular Laco I wouldn't concerned myself with being able to discern the time with a quick glance. In fact, I would wear this watch for the exact opposite reason. I would want to linger while looking at its dial, take time from a hectic day to admire its stark beauty, and put life on pause for a moment simply to just enjoy the view. Telling the time would at best be a secondary thought.

If reading the time as quickly as possible was the only requirement for a watch, I would probably only need to own one, and certainly not several dozen of them. To that end it's great to have a choice. And for those times when I want a very easy to read watch (especially in the dark), you're absolutely right, Laco's Navy collection makes an excellent choice.

The Max Bill watch design has proven to be a very successful one and this new Laco model successfully captures the spirit of it values, especially with its hands. I suspect that in person those hands against the watch's crisp and clutter-free dial are easier to read than that photo would lead you to believe.

Take one look at the Junghans Max Bill and you'll see what I mean:


----------



## chriscentro

Hi, can I know what's the size and the price. thank you!
edit: ok , i found the answer. 38mm and 498 eur.


----------



## Uwe W.

chriscentro said:


> Hi, can I know what's the size and the price. thank you!
> edit: ok , i found the answer. 38mm and 498 eur.


Depending on where you live it could be less. Buyers from Non-EC countries save 19% (VAT) on that amount; a nice discount when you think about it.


----------



## logan2z

I'm thinking about getting this watch for my wife for Christmas and my only hesitation is the Miyota movement - I'm a bit of a Swiss movement snob. My wife couldn't care less what movement is in it and with the solid case back it'll never be seen, but I'm wondering if the movement is good quality and if it can be serviced by most competent watchmakers. Any feedback would be appreciated. Beautiful piece, regardless.


----------



## Uwe W.

logan2z said:


> Any feedback would be appreciated.


You want feedback? Stop being a Swiss movement snob! :-d

Seriously, the Miyota is a rock-solid movement, parts are readily available for them, and any watchmaker worth their weight in balance wheels can repair them as easily as any other movement on the market. Not that they'd need to. I must have at least six watches that use the exact same movement and I've not had an issue with any of them.

The only criticism I would level at the Miyota versus an ETA is that it has a slower frequency, which means the second hand under close scrutiny won't appear to move as smoothly. However, as you already admitted, your wife certainly won't loose any sleep - or even likely notice - such a subtle difference.

I say go for it. It's about time we had some photos her of that Laco in the wild.


----------



## logan2z

Uwe W. said:


> You want feedback? Stop being a Swiss movement snob! :-d
> 
> Seriously, the Miyota is a rock-solid movement, parts are readily available for them, and any watchmaker worth their weight in balance wheels can repair them as easily as any other movement on the market. Not that they'd need to. I must have at least six watches that use the exact same movement and I've not had an issue with any of them.
> 
> The only criticism I would level at the Miyota versus an ETA is that it has a slower frequency, which means the second hand under close scrutiny won't appear to move as smoothly. However, as you already admitted, your wife certainly won't loose any sleep - or even likely notice - such a subtle difference.
> 
> I say go for it. It's about time we had some photos her of that Laco in the wild.


Hehe, I deserved that. OK, just placed an order for the 34mm stainless steel version for my wife. Should be here before Christmas. I'll post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Uwe W.

logan2z said:


> Hehe, I deserved that. OK, just placed an order for the 34mm stainless steel version for my wife. Should be here before Christmas. I'll post some photos when it arrives.


Well, she's a very lucky lady. Of course the coup-de-grace would be if you ordered the 38 mm for yourself, because nothing is cooler for a WIS to see a matching set on a couple's wrists.

Please post a few images when you get it. Even better, a wrist shot with her wearing it. I'd like to see what a 34 mm Laco looks like on a woman's wrist (and to think it used to be the standard size for a man's watch).


----------



## sci

Uwe, please note, that the Miyota 9000 series in Laco Vintage is 28'800bph exactly as ETA 2824 is.


----------



## brummyjon

I have to agree.

I have the 34.5mm Max Bill in the photo below (not my pic) and there is a contrast between the highly polished hands, and the more 'frosted' silver dial. (I think it is more of a 'sunray' effect on the Laco).

What this means is that in a variety of lighting conditions, the hands look either much lighter or much darker than the dial. In any case, as Uwe rightly points out, no problem in looking for a while....










Uwe W. said:


> You make a valid point, but high-definition legibility isn't always the sole criteria for a successful watch design. Some watches are designed for aesthetic beauty and in those cases basic practicality sometimes has to take the back seat.
> 
> It is up to each individual watch buyer to decide how a particular watch's design measures against his personal priorities. Those priorities can vary greatly from person to person, which is why companies such as Laco offer a diverse collection for its customers to choose from. There is, as it's said, something for everyone to choose from.
> 
> If I bought this particular Laco I wouldn't concerned myself with being able to discern the time with a quick glance. In fact, I would wear this watch for the exact opposite reason. I would want to linger while looking at its dial, take time from a hectic day to admire its stark beauty, and put life on pause for a moment simply to just enjoy the view. Telling the time would at best be a secondary thought.
> 
> If reading the time as quickly as possible was the only requirement for a watch, I would probably only need to own one, and certainly not several dozen of them. To that end it's great to have a choice. And for those times when I want a very easy to read watch (especially in the dark), you're absolutely right, Laco's Navy collection makes an excellent choice.
> 
> The Max Bill watch design has proven to be a very successful one and this new Laco model successfully captures the spirit of it values, especially with its hands. I suspect that in person those hands against the watch's crisp and clutter-free dial are easier to read than that photo would lead you to believe.
> 
> Take one look at the Junghans Max Bill and you'll see what I mean:


----------



## Uwe W.

sci said:


> Uwe, please note, that the Miyota 9000 series in Laco Vintage is 28'800bph exactly as ETA 2824 is.


You're absolutely right and thanks for correcting me.

I was thinking of the Miyota 821A used in the 36 mm Used Look Laco, which I initially thought logan2z was asking about. However, as you pointed out, the Laco Vintage 34 mm comes with the 24 jewel Miyota 9015, which runs at the same frequency as the ETA 2824. That's even better news for logan2z considering he did order the watch. His wife still won't notice the difference though... ;-)


----------



## logan2z

Uwe W. said:


> You're absolutely right and thanks for correcting me.
> 
> I was thinking of the Miyota 821A used in the 36 mm Used Look Laco, which I initially thought logan2z was asking about. However, as you pointed out, the Laco Vintage 34 mm comes with the 24 jewel Miyota 9015, which runs at the same frequency as the ETA 2824. That's even better news for logan2z considering he did order the watch. His wife still won't notice the difference though... ;-)


Thanks guys. I did some research before ordering the watch and found the beat frequency of the 9015, so I knew I was good to go. But you're right, she would have never noticed :-d


----------



## logan2z

According to UPS tracking info, the watch should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it and posting some pictures to the forum.


----------



## Uwe W.

logan2z said:


> According to UPS tracking info, the watch should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it and posting some pictures to the forum.


Is this going to be one of those Christmas presents we give our significant others in the hope that we'll end up with in the end?


----------



## logan2z

Uwe W. said:


> Is this going to be one of those Christmas presents we give our significant others in the hope that we'll end up with in the end?


Not likely in this case. A 34mm watch would look pretty silly on me. Now if I would have bought _her_ a 55mm B-Uhr that would be a different story :-d


----------



## Uwe W.

logan2z said:


> Not likely in this case. A 34mm watch would look pretty silly on me. Now if I would have bought _her_ a 55mm B-Uhr that would be a different story :-d


That would have been too transparent. A clever gift thief makes it look like an accident. "Oh that's too bad, I'm sorry that you don't like the watch. It's a little small for me, but I suppose I could wear it rather than it going to waste..."

How big is your wrist? I wear a couple of 33/34 mm vintage pieces and after a couple of days they look normal on my wrist (7.5"). Granted, it's a big swing going from the 55 mm to a 34 mm, but that's why you wear a 42 mm Laco as a transition watch.


----------



## watchma

I'd find wearing a 34 quite ok, as a contrast.

I only wished I'd known about the double deal Laco are doing before I bought my memmingen, I might well have been tempted into a duo


----------



## logan2z

Uwe W. said:


> That would have been too transparent. A clever gift thief makes it look like an accident. "Oh that's too bad, I'm sorry that you don't like the watch. It's a little small for me, but I suppose I could wear it rather than it going to waste..."
> 
> How big is your wrist? I wear a couple of 33/34 mm vintage pieces and after a couple of days they look normal on my wrist (7.5"). Granted, it's a big swing going from the 55 mm to a 34 mm, but that's why you wear a 42 mm Laco as a transition watch.


My wrist is 7" but pretty flat so smaller watches tend to get lost on me. But my wife is away on a business trip so maybe I should wear the watch until she comes back and see how it feels


----------



## Uwe W.

logan2z said:


> my wife is away on a business trip so maybe I should wear the watch until she comes back and see how it feels


LOL! The plot thickens...


----------



## watchma

logan2z said:


> so maybe I should wear the watch until she comes back and see how it feels


Just doing the running in period on her behalf


----------



## logan2z

watchma said:


> Just doing the running in period on her behalf


That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## jhclare

I received the silver dial today. 

It looks fantastic, but...

I do think, as posted above, that there is a readability issue. 

The dial is very shiny, almost like a milk bottle top, and that coupled with the very thin, polished hands, makes it quite difficult to read in most conditions. The photos really don't show this.

The 'sunburst' effect only adds to the issue, the hands get lost in one of the 'rays' depending on the light/angle.

A real shame.

Now I need some help here. For quite an expensive watch (for me) I feel it should be more readable, particularly as I was planning on it being my main watch.

So I'm thinking of returning it.... And maybe getting a Braun to satisfy my need for that style of watch.

I have an Orient Bambino which I really like but it's just a little big I feel for a vintage style watch.

What you guys think? The Max Bill is a bit TOO stark for my taste.

Any other affordable options I may have missed?

Or shall I just bite the bullet and keep the Laco?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Uwe W.

It might sound counter-intuitive, but I'm not overly concerned with legibility. However, owning a watch should never be about "biting the bullet". In my experience I have bought a few watches over the years that I was initially lukewarm about, yet became much more fond of them as time passed or a strap was changed. 

You didn't specify if you bought it from an AD or the Laco Shop, but either way, don't wear the watch if you're planning on returning it. If you do decide to keep it, how about a few photos? I still think it's a looker and a picture or two might convince me to take the plunge.

Oh, and what's this stuff about a "milk bottle top"? I haven't seen a milk bottle in over 40 years, and even when pressed, can't recall what their caps looked like. Can you still buy milk bottles somewhere?


----------



## logan2z

Funny that we've got two postings about new arrivals today. My wife's watch just showed up today and here's a photo:









I was a bit worried about readability as well, but she says she can read it just fine. It's really a beautiful piece and she's very pleased with it.


----------



## sci

Very very classy.


----------



## watchma

Uwe W. said:


> Oh, and what's this stuff about a "milk bottle top"? I haven't seen a milk bottle in over 40 years, and even when pressed, can't recall what their caps looked like. Can you still buy milk bottles somewhere?


OT but: Astonishingly it actually still goes on in UK, I work opposite a small dairy distribution point, who deliver milk in glass bottles alongside the more recognisable plastic bottles. Who'd have thought it in this day and age. But there are (old) people out there who are very set in their ways and want their milk the old fashioned way, delivered by a milkman in glass.


----------



## Uwe W.

logan2z said:


> I was a bit worried about readability as well, but she says she can read it just fine. It's really a beautiful piece and she's very pleased with it.


Very nice! :-!

I definitely like the dial's reflective properties, and although I can see how the hands could take a fraction longer to read, they are appropriate for the watch's design. I'm assuming that the photo is of your wife's wrist? If so, the case is a really good fit.


----------



## Uwe W.

watchma said:


> OT but: Astonishingly it actually still goes on in UK, I work opposite a small dairy distribution point, who deliver milk in glass bottles alongside the more recognisable plastic bottles. Who'd have thought it in this day and age. But there are (old) people out there who are very set in their ways and want their milk the old fashioned way, delivered by a milkman in glass.


I should have known. I was surprised back in '87 to see a milkman delivering milk bottle (bombs) in James Bond's _Living Daylights_, so I guess it isn't really a stretch that they're still doing so today. In may seem an antiquated service, but at least refillable glass bottles are very _green _- just like wristwatches that don't run on batteries. ;-)


----------



## logan2z

Uwe W. said:


> Very nice! :-!
> 
> I definitely like the dial's reflective properties, and although I can see how the hands could take a fraction longer to read, they are appropriate for the watch's design. I'm assuming that the photo is of your wife's wrist? If so, the case is a really good fit.


I agree, the hands are appropriate for the design of the watch. It's readability is definitely a function of the lighting conditions, but it is generally pretty readable as far as I can tell.

Yes, the photo is of my wife's wrist - she couldn't wait for Christmas to open her present


----------



## ar10

jhclare said:


> What you guys think? The Max Bill is a bit TOO stark for my taste.
> 
> Any other affordable options I may have missed?
> 
> Or shall I just bite the bullet and keep the Laco?


The alternatives that I happen to know about, excluding the Junghans Max Bill, are the following:
1. Junkers Bauhaus: it comes in Ronda quartz 515 and ETA 2824-2. The ETA version costs about 400 Euros here in Germany, the quartz is considerably cheaper.
2. Dugena Dessau: Miyota quartz only. About 160 Euros for the classic 3-hand version, about 200 for the chronograph.

The Junkers do feature lume, the Dugenas don't.

All of the above are decent timepieces. But since you've got the Laco it in your hands, keep it in the box but give it a look from time to time for the next few days. You might change your mind and decide to keep it. Maybe after two years, when the warranty will be over, you can take it to a competent watchmaker to replace the hands with new ones, of your choice. Or maybe apply paint to the existing ones - although I'm not sure if this one is feasible.

I violated my protocol about good readability when it comes to choosing watches only once, when I bought a Seiko chronograph last spring. Sometimes indeed I use the extra second it takes me to read the time in order to appreciate the elegant dial. There are times however, that I just want to know what time it is, or better formulated, how much time do I have before I miss the train, the plane or whatever, and exactly at those times I could really use some more contrast between the hands and the dial. As a result, that particular chronograph doesn't see much wrist time lately. All things said, I still like that watch and I have no intention to sell it. But would I buy it again? Probably not.


----------



## DCOmegafan

sci said:


> Very very classy.


+1


----------



## jhclare

Thanks for the info! 

I think I will try to return it or at least sell it. It's a lovely piece but I feel it could be so much better if the hands were black, or the dial less shiny, or both. I think hands that thin need all the help they can get!

I can say though that the movement is very accurate, -1 a day! And the rotor spins like mad from a small wrist movement, and it's nice and thin. 

I like the look of some of the Braun watches, what's the general consensus on those? I like the design but know they're probably cheap quartz movements.

John


----------



## Uwe W.

Have you considered a model from the Absolute collection? Those watches certainly embody the design cues that seems to interest you. Plus, there might be a possibility of exchanging the Laco you currently have.


----------



## 480/277

Uwe W. said:


> Have you considered a model from the Absolute collection? Those watches certainly embody the design cues that seems to interest you. Plus, there might be a possibility of exchanging the Laco you currently have.


That is sweet...


----------



## usc1

These watches look great. I just wish Laco would not put the date underneath the their logo. Maybe on the bottom portion of the dial with a "Est. 1925" or on the case back would like nicer.


----------



## CommonProject

does anyone else have real life shots of these? The dial seems way less reflective/silvery in their pictures than the ones that have been posted...imo if it was a while dial it'd be perfect


----------



## LH2

CommonProject said:


> does anyone else have real life shots of these? The dial seems way less reflective/silvery in their pictures than the ones that have been posted...


Yes, Laco's stock photos make the dial look less sunburst / gold (and more matte / silver) than it does in real life. It looks great in person though. Here's mine...


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Mine just arrived, and I'm already picking out my next Laco.


----------

